# Half Moon King Betta Fish--Failed Rescue or Some Hope?



## True Indigo (Mar 22, 2012)

I went to my local PetCo today to buy another snail for my tank. Every time I visit the store, I take the time to look over the Betta Fish there to admire them and maybe point out to the busy employees about a fish that needs its water desperately changed (thankfully they comply but I'm sure I'm seen as an annoyance). Thankfully, out of all the fish stores I've been too, they probably have the best care for their Bettas and other fish that I've seen (it's rare when I see cloudy water).

I was glancing through when I caught sight of this beautiful Purple and Gold Half Moon King Betta Fish Male. He was gorgeous but wasn't really swimming too much. I watched him for a while until he slowly turned around and to my great dismay, he had this large brown spot with scales hanging off on his side and nearby one of his fins was clamped (I've determined that he most likely had a medium stage buildup of Velvet). I felt so bad for the guy. They sell these guys for 20 dollars (their most expensive Betta) and I was torn. Then he just stopped and looked at me and I took him off the shelf.

I first brought it to the attention of one of the employees there and asked if they knew what was wrong with the fish. They said it looked like a type of fungal or bacterial infection. I then told them I wanted to purchase the fish.

Stupid policy...

I didn't know they had a policy against selling sick fish and was upset because I know the kind of treatment fish retailers give is usually minimal but they said they would do what they could until he was back on the shelf.

First thing I see them do is change the water, add a few drops of Bettafix, and then put him to the side on their counter. I tried to talk them into letting me purchase it but they said they would but they couldn't allow it due to their jobs.

What's the likelihood this guy will survive? I hate to think I screwed up a potential rescue just by pointing it out to one of the employees first and this guy was an amazing looking fish.

What do you guys do when you usually find yourself in a similar situation? Also, for those who have worked or currently work in places like PetCo or PetSmart, how often do fish like that survive with that kind of minimal treatment?


----------



## lilyth88 (Mar 15, 2012)

Maybe go in tomorrow and keep checking on him.


----------



## True Indigo (Mar 22, 2012)

That's a good idea. I'm wondering if I do see it if I should take it even if it's not on the selling shelf. They'll get their 20 dollars and I wouldn't return it if it happened to die.


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

If there are different employees on another day they won't know you already pointed it out...just saying  I see little use for bettafix given its risks. Perhaps it has some antibacterial properties, but for more severe infections you really need a true antibiotic, antifungal, or antiparasitic treatment


----------



## sparkyjoe (Feb 27, 2012)

Here's a link to Petco's "Commitment to Animals" policy with appears to be aimed at employees.

http://www.petco.com/caresheets/animal_care/PETCOS_CommitmentToAnimals.pdf

Arm yourself with as much knowledge as possible if you're gonna go back and fight for him. Maybe ask to speak to the store manager, or even the ask when the store vet will be in to check on him and tell them you'll be back at that time. Tell the Manager that you're willing to have the receipt marked with "No Returns" or something like that so they won't be losing money.

It all depends on how far you want to take this situation.


----------



## True Indigo (Mar 22, 2012)

Well I gave them a call and apparently they're doing secondary treatment with it and isolating the fish. They said I can continue to call back and see if the Manager tomorrow can make an exception to the policy and make an agreement for a no-refund policy. I'm welcome to check every day to see the status of the fish and to ask that it be held for me upon better recovery.

The person that I spoke to hinted without saying directly that I shouldn't have given it up to the attention of the employees by saying "See, if we hadn't been made aware of the fish being sick, we could have sold it to you." so I thank them for that little snippet of advice and are glad that they give that amount of care.

If the Manager says I cannot purchase the fish still, I'll insist that they treat the fish for Velvet as that's what it appears to be and give them the necessary directions for treatment. If they say they cannot do that, I'll re-read their policy on fish and say that if they cannot do that, then I will point out that in their policy it dictates the humane treatment of all their animals and argue that by doing the minimal amount of treatment without giving the correct treatment when the knowledge of what the animal is suffering is in itself inhumane. If you know that something is suffering from a migraine, you do not give them cough medicine to alleviate it. Bettafix will do little for Velvet from what I know.

Anything else you guys think I should add on? I'm hoping that the general manager doesn't fight me for it and just let's me have the poor guy. I never thought about purchasing a King Betta since they're usually of a plain color and seem way too big, but this guy is just too good. I'll add you in on details as soon as I'm able. We'll see how it goes. I'll update you guys tomorrow.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

I hope they let you have him. I have seen a few stories lately where they refuse to give the fish away because it is sick using the "we don't sell sick animals" policy - and then they won't even let you buy it. 

That is why I never ask for free sick fish. I would much rather pay $5 and give it a change then run the risk of being told Nope, you cant have him for free and we cant let you buy him either. 
I bet the store in Alaska would of let me do it...Its run mostly by teens and the manager was always giving my dog biskets for free. But I doubt the one here would - They are way more strict about following the rules.

If its the fish warrenty they are worried about, try telling them, they can keep the receipt so if he dies, they do not have to give you a replacement.


----------



## hakishimiei14 (Sep 20, 2011)

you could just took him off the counter and buy him and not say anything if hes sick or not.
he have a good chance of surviving if its you who treat him
i bought one and the fish is upside down but he look stunning i didnt say anything to them coz i want to save this poor fella.
acclimate him to the new tank.
he wasnt swimming around. hes upside down. i thought hes gonna die soon. it took him 2 days to finally swim around his new home.
im just saying.
poor guy. i know how beautiful a half moon king betta is i have one heheh..
hope you get him soon.


----------



## True Indigo (Mar 22, 2012)

So I called the manager who told me the same thing that they cannot revoke their policy but said I could check up on the fish any time I wanted. I had mentioned that I thought I saw the employees use bettafix and she was upset by that stating "That's not what they're supposed to use, especially for something like that and said they would check up on the status of the fish themselves."

I was okay with that for the most part but still wondered if there was anything I could do. Then I had the idea of calling Corporate itself.

I called corporate and after a few transfered calls, I talked to an individual who would forward my request to the District Manager (which has the final say for all store policies in that area) and said I was guaranteed a call back from him after 2 days. I'm hoping the fish is still alive for that.

After my classes I plan on going back there to check on the fish myself. I'm aware that I'm probably going to be seen as an annoyance to them with this, but I'll point out that I'm just very much interested and that if I were somehow allowed to purchase the fish and to sign a waiver that agrees that I'm purchasing a sick fish upon my request with an agreement that there will be no refund if the fish dies in my care, I'd be doing them a favor by purchasing the fish for full price, letting them save money and effort and supplies, while using the supplies of my own that I purchased from their store. They only gain profit from this.

We'll see how the fish is improving. I'll feel much better myself if I discover that the fish has indeed improved since the other day. If it is doing worse, I believe I'll be more adamant about it.

I probably would just take the fish from the side and buy it myself, but I am pretty sure they'll know who I am and may not allow me to make any purchases from their stores again which I would be very upset about since they're the closest store for fish supplies in about a good ten miles.

*sighs* Such a sticky situation.


----------



## sparkyjoe (Feb 27, 2012)

Oh, I doubt they'd ban you, you're a source of money! But you never can tell! I'd probably think the same in your place.

I really hope the little guy is ok.


----------



## True Indigo (Mar 22, 2012)

So, I just came back from the store.

Poor thing didn't make it over the night.

I talked to the fish manager who took care of the fish, he was extremely knowledgeable and definitely knew his stuff. He said he didn't just have Velvet but apparently suffered from internal parasites as well when they did a more thorough check up on him. He understood my concern and told me the same thing about not telling them if I plan on taking a sick fish that the fish itself is sick.

They treated him for fungal infection but in the morning when they checked on him, he was dead. We actually had a long conversation about fish and fish diseases too and he mentioned his own disappointment. He also informed me he doesn't mind when people are persistent about information and stuff about fish because he's actually glad there are people who take more invested time into things.

So, it's a learning experience, but in the end I wasn't able to save him. Even if I did take him in that day, his chances of survival would have been terribly low still.

Bleh...


----------



## sparkyjoe (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm so sorry. I wish it had turned out differently for you and him, but you tried.


----------



## True Indigo (Mar 22, 2012)

Yeah, never saw a King Betta like that. He was three inches long and was brilliantly colored in purple and gold with a white mask. Even with his skin falling off on one side, he was a beautiful fish. The other Kings were nothing in comparison for him and I usually aren't attracted to the look of Kings at all but this guy was something else.

It's a shame but you're right. I did what I could.


----------



## jaela (Feb 22, 2012)

Really keeping my fingers crossed for this guy. Hope he gets well enough soon for you to take him home.


----------



## bettafishfinnatic (Mar 18, 2012)

such a shame... i anted a hmpk at elmers and they said that icouldnt have hime because he had some crap in his gills.... his gilols seemed fine on he outside but learn a lesson and life gose on..


----------



## Shadyr (Mar 27, 2012)

I really don't get that policy. They guarantee the fish for a month anyway, and will refund or replace if it dies. What does it matter if *this* one has a somewhat higher than normal chance of dying than any of the others? It won't be any more or less dead than if it dies in their "care" in the store. Plus if they sell it to you, maybe you'd also buy medicine to treat it!


----------



## Blue Fish (Jun 11, 2012)

I love hearing stories like this from people who really care about animals and who are willing to fight for them.  You are an absolute inspiration to anyone who gives a crap about animals, fish or otherwise.  

On the other side, I'm so sorry that he died! I know that look...it's amazing how much those tiny little faces can say...I feel confident though that he knew that you cared, and that you did everything you could to help him. 
I'm not going to get into any sort of religious debate here, but I have absolute confidence that many things happen for a reason, and that poor little man knows that you did all you could to help him. At least he's safe now, and he never has to worry about fungus or parasites or anything else ever again. 
Still, I'm so sorry, I know you must be hurting for him.


----------



## LizzyP (Jun 21, 2012)

If they haven't moved the fish off of their desk just...sneakily take said fish, quickly pay and leave. I really shouldn't say that, but if it's a sick fish, this calls for drastic measures.


----------

